# Spamoni



## pastrypassion (Apr 8, 2010)

Yes...I said Spamoni...not spumoni. It is however, Italian in origin as well...and as near as I can find, it's similar to a marshmallow, but I'd need a recipe to be able to compare the two.

It's often knotted in a rope form. Here is a pic of it.





  








2011_2_28-spamoni.jpg




__
pastrypassion


__
Feb 6, 2013








If you have a recipe you are willing to share, I would appreciate it. I have many marshmallow recipes I use...but this looks even more stable.


----------



## rowantree (Aug 24, 2011)

Wow, no reply since February?  Does anyone out there have a recipe for this?  I'd love to try it out, too!


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Link broken.

mimi


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

I was googling key words ( Italian marshmallow extruder candy recipe) and kept coming up with the OP's pix on Pinterest and a blog site and a Chinese company that sells candy extruders.

Plus a ton of spell checked sites for spumoni.

Anyone?

mimi


----------



## rowantree (Aug 24, 2011)

I did some random Googling, too, and found the Circus Peanuts candy to seem similar in texture to the Italian extruded stuff, but the only recipe I have found so far was, while hilarious, not too relevant.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

LMFAO

I am now following Joleene the Trailer Park Queen on youtube.

I will get you for this, Rowan.

mimi


----------



## rowantree (Aug 24, 2011)

LOL--I got myself on that one!  It's wonderfully hilarious!

Cyn


----------

